# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  «قانون الشجرة» لتربية الأبناء .

## أم أروى المكية

من يعرف «قانون الشجرة» لتربية الأبناء ؟!
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 أن تذكر قصة الشجرة التي أكل منها آدم وحواء كأول قصة في القرآن الكريم فإن في      ذلك معنى وهدفا تربويا عظيما، خاصة أنها ذكرت في بداية أطول سورة في القرآن،      وهي سورة البقرة.
    فقصة الشجرة هي أول قصة حدثت في تاريخ البشرية، وهي أول حدث أسري زوجي حصل في      العالم، وتبين أول خطأ وذنب بشري حصل في التاريخ ، وهي أول نشاط اجتماعي يشترك      فيه الزوجان معا.
    وختاما لهذه المقدمة نقول: إن (قانون الشجرة) هو أول قانون تربوي تأديبي      للإنسان المكلف لحمل الرسالة بالأرض، فما قانون الشجرة ؟ وكيف نستثمره في تهذيب      أنفسنا وتقويم سلوك أبنائنا؟ 

    سنجيب عن هذا السؤال من خلال طرح عشر فوائد تربوية من (قانون الشجرة) يمكننا      استثمارها في تربية أبنائنا، وهي علي النحو التالي :

أولا : وضوح الأمر      والتوجيه : 
فقد كان أمر الله لآدم واضحا بينا (وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت      وزوجك الجنة ، وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة) فتم تحديد شجرة      بعينها لا يأكل منها وهي (هذه الشجرة)، وسمح له بالأكل من كل الأشجار.

ثانيا : نقدم البديل عندما      نمنع  : 
وقد قدم الله لآدم وزوجته البديل عندما قال لهما: (وكلا منها      رغدا حيث شئتما)، فكل ما في الجنة يمكنهما الاستمتاع به عدا شجرة واحدة،      فالبدائل كثيرة أمام الممنوع الواحد.

ثالثا: الحوار الهادئ مع      المخطىء : 
وقد حاورهما الله بعد ارتكاب الخطأ بتذكيرهما بالأمر السابق      (ونادهما ربهما ألم أنهكما عن تلكما الشجرة، وأقل لكما إن الشيطان لكما عدو      مبين)، حوار هادئ لا غضب فيه ولا عنف.

رابعا : إعطاء المخطئ فرصة      للاعتذار : فقد أعطى الله لهما فرصة، ليعتذرا عن الخطأ : (قالا ربنا      ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين).

خامسا : الاستماع للمعتذر      وقبول اعتذاره :
قال تعالى: (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو      التواب الرحيم).
    فلم يصر آدم على خطئه، ولم يلق اللوم على الشيطان الذي وسوس له، بل تحمل كامل      مسؤولية أخطائه، فقبل الله اعتذاره وتاب عليه، قال تعالى: (ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب      عليه وهدى).

سادسا : معرفة أسباب      ارتكاب الخطأ: 
إن الشيطان هو السبب الرئيس للخطأ، فقد وسوس لهما مستفيدا      من شهوة النفس في الخلود والملك، قال تعالى: (فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال يا آدم هل      أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى) ، فاستجابا لخواطر الشيطان ووسوسته وعلما      بأنه عدو لهما.
    كما أنه نسي أمر الله وتوجيهه بعدم الأكل من الشجرة، وخطأ الإنسان يقع عادة إما      جهلا أو شهوة.

سابعا : التأديب :  
   بعد اعتراف المخطئ بخطئه وقبول الاعتذار يتم تأديب المخطئ قال تعالى: (قال      اهبطا منها جميعا).

ثامنا : الحديث عن      المستقبل بعد الخطأ : 
بعد وقوع الخطأ والانتهاء من العملية التربوية      تحدث الله لهما عن المستقبل حول طاعة الرحمن وعصيان الشيطان فقال: (بعضكم لبعض      عدو فإما يأتينكم مني هدي فمن اتبع هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى).
    وكذلك بين لهما المستقبل حول الأرض بقوله تعالى : (وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو      ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين).

تاسعا : تعلم مهارة      التعامل مع الدعاية الكاذبة : 
لأن الشيطان استخدم الدعاية الكاذبة لآدم      وزوجته من خلال الوسواس وتزيين الخلد والملك والتلاعب بعقليهما وشهوتيهما، لكن      انكشفت الحقيقة لهما بعد عصيان أمر الله من خلال كشف عورتهما، قال تعالى:      (فأكلا منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى آدم ربه      فغوى).
    وقد استخدم الشيطان الدعاية الكاذبة وأقنع آدم بأنه سيكون ملكا، علما بأن آدم      يعلم بأنه بشر ، وقد أسجد الله له الملائكة فكيف يكون ملكا؟ لكنه التأثر بدعاية      الشيطان وحبائله.

    عاشرا : التعرف على الذات والاستفادة من الخبرات :
تعلم آدم من هذه التجربة حقائق كثيرة منها: أن النفس تميل لاتباع      الشهوات، وأن ليس كل مخلوق طيبا وصادقا وصالحا، قال تعالى: (وقاسمهما إني لكما      لمن الناصحين)، وأن الإنسان ممكن يظلم نفسه، قال تعالى: (قالا ربنا ظلمنا      أنفسنا ) ، وأن الإنسان ممكن أن ينسى (ولقد عهدنا إلي آدم من قبل فنسي ولم نجد      له عزما) لأن الله أخبره بأن ابليس عدو له قبل دخوله للجنة (فقلنا يا آدم إن      هذا عدو لك ولزوجك فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى)، وأن الله يغفر ويرحم: (ثم      اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى).

فهذا هو قانون الشجرة التربوي الذي ينبغي أن نستثمره في تربية أنفسنا وتهذيب      أبنائنا، فلا نعاقبهم إلا بعد التأكد من وضوح الأمر لهم، ونسمح لهم بالتعبير عن      رأيهم، ونستمع لهم ونقبل اعتذارهم من غير غضب أو ضرب.

ولا مانع من استخدام وسيلة التأديب مع بيان الحكمة من العقوبة وما الذي سيترتب      على الخطأ لو استمروا فيه، مع بقاء العلاقة مستمرة وطيبة معهم وإعلان قبول      اعتذارهم.
ولعل السؤال الذي يثار هو: (لماذا الله لم يسامح آدم وزوجته ويبقيهما بالجنة؟)      ، والجواب : لأنهما خلقا للخلافة في الأرض، لكن كان اختبار الشجرة في الجنة      عبارة عن تدريب عملي ميداني لمعرفة كيفية التعامل مع الذات ومع الله ومع      الشيطان، ولتكون عبرة لذريته من بعده.
    فهذا امتحان بسيط من مادة واحدة، لكنه يكفي لتقديم منهج ورؤية للتعامل مع      الحياة كلها.

http://saaid.net/tarbiah/299.htm

----------

